# Ohne Plan Nach Kuba



## o.v.p-fisherman (1. Januar 2004)

Auf nach Kuba!(Varadero)
Wir fahren nach Kuba !! Februar geht es los und ich freue mich wie ein Schneekönig oder doch besser Sonnengott.
Leider war ich vorher noch nie in Kuba und möchte natürlich so manches wissen. Hier die wichtigsten Fragen:
Was sind die besten Köder auf Thun?
Wo kriege ich den günstigsten Bootscharter?
Wie teuer ist das Boot?
Kann man von den Stränden angeln?
Ist es besser, sein Angelzeug mitzunehmen oder reicht das vor Ort?


----------



## wörni (1. Januar 2004)

Guck mal, im Blinker-Jan-04, da ist ein Bericht über eine kleine Insel vor Kuba -Cayo Largo- , vielleicht geht das auch online :m


----------



## o.v.p-fisherman (1. Januar 2004)

Werde ich mir gleich morgen kaufen
Ich danke dir wörni
MFG o.v.p-fisherman


----------



## ollidi (2. Januar 2004)

Zum Angeln auf Kuba kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.
Falls Du aber vorhaben solltest auf Kuba Zigarren zu kaufen, mußt Du tierisch aufpassen, damit Du keine gefälschten angedreht bekommst. Grundsätzlich darfst Du keine Zigarren von Straßenhändlern kaufen. Das sind alles nachgemachte. Ebenso Cohibas in Kisten mit Glasdeckeln. Sind auch alles nachgemachte. Immer schön in den Laden gehen, dort stimmt die Qualität.


----------



## Hofi_M (12. Januar 2004)

War 1999 auf Cayo Coco,ist die Nachbarinsel von Cayo Largo.Die Preise damals zw.
45-60 US-Dollar für1/2;bzw 90-120 US-D;ganzen Tag auf 35-45 Foot-Yacht(p.P.).Bei der Köderauswahl würde ich mich an den Skipper halten da in den meisten Fällen der Fang an die Crew geht.Mit Bootfahren alleine könnten sie nicht existieren,also ist immer ein Bestreben nach gutem Fang vorhanden.(Betrifft aber nicht Urlauberhochburgen wie Varadero).Habe dort gut gefangen,Barracuda,Red Snapper und Thun.Also wenn du in Varadero bist würde ich Dir empfehlen es etwas weiter raus im Land zu versuchen.


----------



## Uli_Raser (13. Januar 2004)

War sehr oft in Kuba und will Dir nicht gleich alle Hoffnung nehmen.
Angelgerät in Kuba ist sehr schwierig, kaufen kannst Du selber nichts, da es keinen Laden gibt der was hat. Noch nicht einmal für Dollar!
In Varadero selber gibt es kein richtiges Hochseeangeln. Aber neben dem Hotel "Quatro Palmas" gibt es eine Tauchschule, die haben garantiert einen Tip für Dich.
Vom Strand aus gibt es kaum Möglichkeiten des Angeln. Es werden aber viele kleinere Fische mit Wurfnetzen gefangen. 
Die beste Möglichkeit besteht in Havanna! Da fährt täglich 2 oder 3mal ein guter Bus von Varadero aus. Kam früher 7,5 Dollar und heute bestimmt 15. In Havanna liegen in der Marina Hemingway einige gute Boote. Dort kannst Du auch preiswert übernachten, für etwa 30 Dollar mit Frühstück im Doppelzimmer. Ansprechpartner kannst Du von mir haben. Hab halt noch ein paar Freunde.
Kubaner machen für Dollar alles möglich, es ist nur nicht immer das was Du erwartest.
Zigarren kannst Du kaufen, eine Fälschung wirst Du aber kaum erkennen. Die Verpackungen sind immer Original. Wenn Du nach Havanna fährst ist es bei Ernesto kein Problem, in Varadero geht es bei Peter, weiß nur nicht wo er sich gerade rumtreibt.
Uli


----------

